# Worming Rabbits - Panacur



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok guys, I know I am in for a telling off from you, but I have never wormed my buns, and I am planning to as soon as possible to be on the safe side.
I hadn't really been told that they had to be wormed until I came on here, we used to do the ones at college but they never made a big deal about it being done by everyone, so I figured it was because they had them in a place where they could easily catch stuff.

Now, what I want to know is I found this Panacur Rabbit Wormer Paste 5g-Hyperdrug which I figure is the stuff I want  but what I cant figure out is how many syringes of it I need. I read that it says you need 1 section/click for every 2.5kg per day for 9 days, sounds simple, but how many sections/clicks are there? I am working that I will need at least 2 clicks for the New Zealands per day for 9 days, so thats 18 clicks each but has one syringe got 18 clicks? lol, see my problem? Plus I have 2 Netherlands, 1 Lop and 1 Lionhead X 
I am going to see if I can get it in bulk, then I wont have any problems  but if I cant I need to know how many I need to order.

Basically, has anyone got this syringe, and could you tell me how many clicks/sections there are on it if you have?

Now I'm ready to be told off :blushing:

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have read that 1 syringe is enough for 2 medium rabbits, I would guess by this they mean something dutch size maybe 2 - 2.5 kg? so thats 1/2 syringe per 2.5kg as per what u said 

soo... u prob want 1 for each newzeland(not sure how much they weigh?), 1 for both netherland dwarfs, half for the lionhead x(as my x weighs 1.9 kg ish) and half for the lop (if its a very small one?) if its a big one then it'll need a whole one. 

So ut: I make that 4 - 5???


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I have read that 1 syringe is enough for 2 medium rabbits, I would guess by this they mean something dutch size maybe 2 - 2.5 kg? so thats 1/2 syringe per 2.5kg as per what u said
> 
> soo... u prob want 1 for each newzeland(not sure how much they weigh?), 1 for both netherland dwarfs, half for the lionhead x(as my x weighs 1.9 kg ish) and half for the lop (if its a very small one?) if its a big one then it'll need a whole one.
> 
> So ut: I make that 4 - 5???


I was working on 4 or 5 but I would like to know if I can do a whole course on one bun with one syringe  I cant believe they dont say how many clicks there are  Rascal is a fairly big lop, I will have to weigh them all properly before I order them 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I've just had a look at my spare Panacur wormer in the cupboard and it has 14 clicks/graduation, hope that helps :thumbup1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I've just had a look at my spare Panacur wormer in the cupboard and it has 14 clicks/graduation, hope that helps :thumbup1:


:thumbup1: Thankyou very much, that is very very helpful.  Rep coming your way.

So I will need 3 between the 2 New Zealands because I think they need 18 each.
Then I need to work out what Rascal needs. Hope is fairly small and the Nethies obviously are.

I am guessing you cant do 1 1/2 graduations, it has to be 1 or 2?

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

let me know where u end up buying urs from as i'm sure my vets ripped me off last time and I'd like to do Miffy before I move house and stress her


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I will definately get them from that link (hyperdrug.co.uk), I get all my stuff from there, they are quick, free postage on any wormers, and they have never made a mistake. I get the cat and dog frontline and wormer from there and I also got my Ivermec from there(also free postage)

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

You could do 1 and 1/2 clicks BUT it would be VERY fiddly.. And cheers for the rep


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You could do 1 and 1/2 clicks BUT it would be VERY fiddly.. And cheers for the rep


ok, cheers, just thinking that they are going to be inbetween, thats what my lot are like  and you are welcome 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

pigeon pharmacy?! never heard of anything so mad

thats a great price i'm sure my last was about £9??


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> pigeon pharmacy?! never heard of anything so mad
> 
> thats a great price i'm sure my last was about £9??


lmao that makes me laugh aswell, but I guess you have things like wormers and de-licers and stuff  and people keep them as pets!

I have found it very good to get stuff from, as long as you know what you need of course. it doesnt explain what each thing does or anything like that - you cant just type in rabbit mites and expect it to find what you want 
They are also very cheap compared to alot of places and certinally compared to the vets!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm currently worming my buns and don't worry I was the same and didn't know rabbits needed to be wormed. My last vets didn't tell me they needed doing and neither did the rescue centre and I've kept rabbits for 12 yrs! 

Sugar weighs 1.6 kilos and Lottie weighs 3.5 and the vet told me to give Lottie 2 clicks a day and Sugar 1 click a day. She also said it doesn't matter if you accidently go over the line as it won't harm them, obviously though within reason. I just make sure the lines are facing upwards when I put the syringe in their mouth so i can see how much I'm putting in.


----------

